# Who Makes The Best Garbage Disposer



## Sitting Bull (Oct 3, 2009)

I am looking for the Best Garage Disposer, I had the In-Sink-Eator Model 444 and all I had is trouble with it and only had it 3 years and when emailing them they told me it was 6 years old according to the S.S. number. I will not regrew with them on this for it could have been returned and I am the one that takes the hit. 

Can anyone help me out here in getting the best one made.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 3, 2009)

Kitchenaid, Whirlpool, Insinkerator, American Standard, Pegasus, Blanco, GE, Maytag, it's all a matter of opinion.  If you go for the bigger HP's and don't use it as a wood chipper, it should last for quiet some time.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I can't say i've ever heard of a garage disposer :rofl: but i think that KOK328 has some pretty good ideas for garbage disposers


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 5, 2009)

G.E. would be the best way to go, good products, good warranty, good support.


----------



## agedpaver (Oct 22, 2009)

Personally I dont think people shld use a garbage dispossal. The easiest thing is to get rid of it. Let ur drain catch get the solid refuse and throw it in the trash, no need to tempt the drain to clog if u dont have to..


----------



## Superpack (Oct 26, 2009)

There's not a lot of choice as there are only 2 domestic disposer manufacturers left in business in North America, ISE (with approx. 80% market share) and Anaheim Manufacturing (with ~20%). ISE makes the best disposers IMO which are sold under any number of different brand name (see the following link).
Appliance411 The Purchase: Who Makes What?

Best Regards,


----------



## rebecca16 (Nov 2, 2009)

i have been using a Kenmore garbage disposar and so far i have been quite satisfied with the performance. it has decent motor.. and would recommend it to any one who wants to have a good quality for money!


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Nov 5, 2009)

I've gotten good feedback on Franke Garbage Disposers


----------



## mumsy613 (Jan 22, 2010)

Insinkerator replaced my old "top o the line" disposer that quit with a "new technology" disposer.  It is very quiet and pulverizes food scraps to grit.  It's amazing.  Cannot comment on longevity since this is only a couple of months old.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 22, 2010)

rebecca16 said:


> i have been using a Kenmore garbage disposar and so far i have been quite satisfied with the performance. it has decent motor.. and would recommend it to any one who wants to have a good quality for money!


Ditto; some got good Consumer Report ratings.

Can't use Disposalls with a septic system, you know. . .


----------



## subzero (Jan 29, 2010)

Just try Kenmore garbage disposar and it is good.


----------

